# Best Banks



## linbin

Coming out to NZ end of year won't need mortgage but would welcome thoughts on banks with best services, savings rates & personal experiences, accessibility etc
thankyou


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

I switched to _Kiwibank_ soon after they opened in 2002, like many people I'd had enough of the continual rises in 'bank fees' from my existing bank. 
I have not used them for a mortgage; their credit card rates are cheaper than the others, and competitive interest rates for investment. 
As I'm now living out of NZ I use their internet banking, and via their secure email for any queries on money transfers and investments rates - queries always answered promptly. 

Looked at their website and they have won a few awards:

Sunday Star–Times CANSTAR (previously CANNEX) Supreme Award for best value bank in 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2010.
voted New Zealand’s Most Trusted Bank three years in a row at the Readers Digest Trusted Brand Awards
2010 New Zealand Bank of the Year by the prestigious international “The Banker” magazine for the second year in a row

The only complaint I've heard is about mortgages - not the rates which are often the cheapest - but because they have so many outlets (usually in Post Offices) not many branches have specialist mortgage staff and customers either have to visit a larger branch, or make an appointment for someone to come and see them.

Interesting to know what people who have moved to NZ think of them?


----------



## linbin

*Banks*

Thanks for that was of considerable help


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> 
> I switched to _Kiwibank_ soon after they opened in 2002, like many people I'd had enough of the continual rises in 'bank fees' from my existing bank.
> I have not used them for a mortgage; their credit card rates are cheaper than the others, and competitive interest rates for investment.
> As I'm now living out of NZ I use their internet banking, and via their secure email for any queries on money transfers and investments rates - queries always answered promptly.
> 
> Looked at their website and they have won a few awards:
> 
> Sunday Star–Times CANSTAR (previously CANNEX) Supreme Award for best value bank in 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 and 2010.
> voted New Zealand’s Most Trusted Bank three years in a row at the Readers Digest Trusted Brand Awards
> 2010 New Zealand Bank of the Year by the prestigious international “The Banker” magazine for the second year in a row
> 
> The only complaint I've heard is about mortgages - not the rates which are often the cheapest - but because they have so many outlets (usually in Post Offices) not many branches have specialist mortgage staff and customers either have to visit a larger branch, or make an appointment for someone to come and see them.
> 
> Interesting to know what people who have moved to NZ think of them?


I must agree with Kiwibank - we swopped to them after some very shoddy service to loyal customers from HSBC.

They have a great on-line website at Kiwibank - Banking New Zealand and I can only _praise_ their mortgage service. We've had four with them between my son, our rental properties and now our latest purchase for our (eventual) retirement. If you call the direct line, they'll send someone out to you. They'll meet you at home, or (as I've tended to do) in your nearest post office. And of course they're mortgage specialists so usually very knowledgeable. 

Their latest best deal as far as I'm concerned is their offset mortgage - any money you have in personal accounts (current and savings) are offset against it so you pay less interest. 

I sound like an advert! LOL!


----------



## linbin

looks like Kiwibank is getting the vote so far thanks


----------



## linbin

Bad news no Kiwibank in Orewa


----------



## Song_Si

ha ha yes we are sound like an advert!
I was with _'one of the major Australian banks who dominate NZ banking_' and their fees were outrageous, yes they paid interest but did their best to claw back through charging so much for the privilege of having money with them.
I can't comment on the other banks as I've been KB only in recent years, but i am impressed with KB's security processes for overseas clients - twice I have had telephone calls from them to confirm it was in fact me making credit card transaction and a telegraphic transfer in Thailand, as they are wary of possible fraud/card theft. 
Just coincidence, but spoke with a UK friend on Phuket last night he was furious - second time in a month his UK bank has blocked transactions on his credit card without bothering to tell him - they just decided 'suspicious activity' without making any effort to communicate with him.


----------



## Song_Si

linbin said:


> Bad news no Kiwibank in Orewa


There may not be a Kiwibank 'bank' - but if there is a Post Shop - sure to be one in a place that size) they will be the KB agency

here you are: Kiwi Bank - Orewa : Kiwi Bank Branches, Banks, Post Offices - 2CU Auckland Region

I once had a job interview in Orewa - sadly missed out, beautiful place and Red Beach can be fantastic, lovely coastline.


----------



## linbin

*Kiwi bank*



Song_Si said:


> There may not be a Kiwibank 'bank' - but if there is a Post Shop - sure to be one in a place that size) they will be the KB agency
> 
> here you are: Kiwi Bank - Orewa : Kiwi Bank Branches, Banks, Post Offices - 2CU Auckland Region
> 
> I once had a job interview in Orewa - sadly missed out, beautiful place and Red Beach can be fantastic, lovely coastline.


Thanks for that yes we loved Orewa when we visited last year so aiming to live there but also fancy Red Beach as a bit cheaper but close enough, some parts looked a little run down though so will have a thorough search when we get there, trying to line up some temp accomm at the moment nearby, mind in a whirl!


----------



## linbin

Yes there is one should have remembered went to that post office when we visited. Nice to see sensible opening hours, we live in France at the moment and bank at a post office as all other French banks are closed on Mondays and few open on Saturdays!!c'est la vie


----------



## topcat83

linbin said:


> Bad news no Kiwibank in Orewa


What - no post office in Orewa - _anywhere_?

Anyway - that doesn't matter - I very, very rarely need to go into a branch. I do all my banking with them on-line or by telephone. 

The only slight downside I have found is that because banks do charge you if you use another bank's ATM, the number of ATMs they have in their network is not as many as some of the bigger banks - but as long as you get cash out when you shop, this isn't a problem either.


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> ....I was with _'one of the major Australian banks who dominate NZ banking_' and their fees were outrageous, yes they paid interest but did their best to claw back through charging so much for the privilege of having money with them.......


I'm probably working for them!  (freelance).

I'm afraid all the Aussie banks tend to be similar - and the NZ 'family member' doesn't generally get treated very well by the parent. We are definitely treated like the poor relation. But then I found that with the insurance company I worked for too. 

But the worse bank for fees and customer service must be HSBC. Between us and my son we had 5 accounts with them - so it was a bit of a shock when they suddenly (and without warning us in advance by letter) started to charge us $15 per month _per account_ for the privilege of banking with them. When I complained, they said that they had put adverts about the new charges in the paper and in the branch. Two problems here - I don't get a paper, and they only have about three branches in Auckland. They'd already closed down the branch I used to go to.

They lost a loyal customer of over 15 years standing who now can't say a good word about them.


----------

